# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  τοποθετηση στροφομετρου

## stratos77

φιλοι μου καλησπερα.θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας στο εξης προβλημα.εχω ενα πουντο(αμαξι) και θα ηθελα να βαλω στροφομετρο που δεν εχει.ρωτησα μεσα απο το forum puntoclub και τα παιδια μου ειπαν οτι και να βαλω απο στροφομετρα  θα πρεπει να παρω και απο τους 2 πολλ/στες ρευμα και να το δωσω σε ενα καλωδιο που βγαζει το στροφομετρο.το προβλημα ειναι ακριβως εδω!!!κανεις δεν μου εδωσε να καταλαβω πως ενωνουμε τα καλωδια....φυσικα οχιο μεταξυ τους γιατι θα υπαρξει προβλημα και το ξερω!!με διοδους?ειναι λιγο περιεργο μιας και δεν το ξερω.ζητω την βοηθεια σας στο τελικο αποτελεσμα μου!!πως μπορω να παρω ρευμα απο δυο πολλ/στες και να το δωσω σε ενα καλωδιο του στροφομετρου..ευχαριστω πολυ..

----------


## nikoskourtis

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι η οποιαδηποτε συνδεση δεν πρεπει να επιρεασει τη μορφη της τασης της υψηλης καθολου γιατι τοτε θα εχεις χειροτερο σπινθηρα, συνεπως χειροτερη ποιοτητα καυσης, συνεπως μεγαλη καταναλωση, μειωση ισχυος. Για να σου απαντησουμε πως θα το συνδεσεις ειναι λιγο δυσκολο εκτος και καποιος απο εδω  εχει συνδεσει. Δεν εχει κανενα σχεδιο το στροφομετρο ή οδηγειες;
Μια ευλογη απορια ειναι γιατι να συνδεσεις και τους 2 πολλαπλασιαστες κι οχι τον ενα;

----------


## athalex

Ο πολ/στης σου αν και ειναι ενα κοματι εσωτερικα εχει δυο πολ/στες,ο ενας για τους κυλινδρους 1,3  και ο αλλος 2,4.Ο πολ/στης σου εχει 3 καλωδια,το μεσαιο ειναι η ταση 12 βολτ με ανοιγμα διακοπτη (15),τα 2 ακριανα ειναι οι γειωσεις που τις διακοπτει ο εγκεφαλος (παλμους σε ms) οποτε θελει σπυνθηρα.αν συνδεσεις μονο την μια γειωση με το στροφομετρο τοτε θα μετρας μονο τις μισες στροφες.αρα πρεπει να παρεις και απο τα δυο - .Η γνωμη μου ειναι να παρεις ενα καντραν με στροφομετρο και να τελειωνεις.ξερω ηλεκτρολογους πουπροσπαθησαν να κανουν αυτο που θες να κανεις και δεν τα καταφεραν

----------


## nikoskourtis

Χωρις να ξερω για τα στροφομετρα θελω να ρωτησω κατι απλο. Το στροφομετρο καθε 4 παλμους μετραει μια στροφη του κινητηρα. Αν δεν εχεις 4 κυλινδρο κινητηρα τοτε δε δειχνει το σωστο. Και ρωταω, αυτο το στροφομετρο δεν ρυθμιζεται στους ποσους παλμους να μετραει μια στροφη; Αν ειχες πχ. εξακυλινδρο κινητηρα θα επρεπε να το ρυθμισεις στους 6 παλμους να μετραει μια στροφη. Αρα μηπως γινεται να ρυθμιστει ωστε στους 2 παλμους να μετραει μια στροφη και να εισαι οκ;

----------


## athalex

Καταρχην εκανα λαθος στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα,ο ενας πολ/στης ειναι για τους 1,4 και ο δευτερος για τους 2,3.οσο για τα στροφομετρα ειναι φασον κατασκευες και δεν εχουν και πολλες ρυθμισεις ,η γνωμη μου ειναι να βρεις ενα καντραν με στροφομετρο,τωρα πια τα στροφομετρα τα εργοστασιακα δεν περνουν σημα απο τους πολ/στες αλλα κατευθειαν τετραγωνικος παλμος απο τον εγκεφαλο,πιστευω να βοηθησα

----------


## Killo_Watt

Ίσως με κάποιον τρόπο να γίνετε μίξη του σήματος π.χ μέσο πυκνωτών….

----------


## Επιστήμων

Καταρχήν καλημέρα . Κατα δεύτερον κάθε τέσσερις(4) παλμούς ο κινητήρας μετράει δύο(2) στροφές . 
Επίσης πρέπει να σου πω οτι ο athalex έχει δίκιο όσον αφορά την επιτυχία(αποτυχία) των ηλεκτρολόγων.
Γνώμη μου είναι να κάνεις ένα ψηφιακό μετρητή και να πάρεις σήμα μέτρησης παλμών απο τα διακοπτόμενα 12V 
που σηματοδοτούν τον πολλαπλασιαστή. Αν και δεν θα έχεις ακρίβεια δεκάδων ... θα είσαι "μουράτος" .   :Cool:  

Μια πατέντα που έκανα εγώ ήταν να κολλήσω μαγνητάκια στην τροχαλία του υδραυλικού τιμονιού (εσύ μπορείς κάπου αλλού)
και να διαβάζω με ένα αισθητήρα Hall τους παλμούς σε κάθε στροφή . Με αυτόν τον τρόπο απλά μπορείς να πάρεις 
περισσότερους παλμούς άρα μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια . 

Καλή επιτυχία !

----------


## djwzak

> φιλοι μου καλησπερα.θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας στο εξης προβλημα.εχω ενα πουντο(αμαξι) και θα ηθελα να βαλω στροφομετρο που δεν εχει.ρωτησα μεσα απο το forum puntoclub και τα παιδια μου ειπαν οτι και να βαλω απο στροφομετρα θα πρεπει να παρω και απο τους 2 πολλ/στες ρευμα και να το δωσω σε ενα καλωδιο που βγαζει το στροφομετρο.το προβλημα ειναι ακριβως εδω!!!κανεις δεν μου εδωσε να καταλαβω πως ενωνουμε τα καλωδια....φυσικα οχιο μεταξυ τους γιατι θα υπαρξει προβλημα και το ξερω!!με διοδους?ειναι λιγο περιεργο μιας και δεν το ξερω.ζητω την βοηθεια σας στο τελικο αποτελεσμα μου!!πως μπορω να παρω ρευμα απο δυο πολλ/στες και να το δωσω σε ενα καλωδιο του στροφομετρου..ευχαριστω πολυ..



Καλημερα σε ολους.. και τι μερα μετα απο τοση κακοκαιρια!

Εχω φιλε μου stratos77 εχω τις εξης προτασεις:

α) Πολλα μοντελα αυτοκινητων δεν εχουν εξτρα οργανα για λογους οικονομιας, αλλα εχουν ομως κατω απο το ταμπλο ολες τις συνδεσεις
    και τα βυσματα για τα προσθεσεις μονος σου. Για το δικο σου αυτοκινητο δεν ξερω παντως, προσφατα εβαλα ενα εργοστασιακο στροφομετρο 
    σε ενα Seicento και η φισα ηταν ετοιμη εγω απλα τρυπησα το ταμπλο και το βιδωσα και εγινε υπεροχο και φουλ λειτουργικο. Οποτε σε 
    συμβουλευω να ψαξεις μεσα στο ταμπλο για τυχον ελευθερες φισες.

β) Αν σκεφτεσαι να βαλεις καποια ιδιοκατασκευη π.χ καποιο στροφομετρο με LED ή με LED Display κ.λπ μπορεις να κανεις το εξης το οποιο
   ειναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ακινδυνο για τα ηλεκτρολογικα του αυτοκινητου και πολυ απλο, χωρις να ψαχνεις τασεις απο εδω και απο εκει:

   Παιρνεις ενα μονοκλονο καλωδιο μικρης διατομης και το τυλιγεις καμποσες φορες γυρω απο ενα μπουζοκαλωδιο ωστε να φτιαξεις ενα πηνιο.
   15-20 σπειρες ειναι καλες συνηθως. Ετσι πετυχαινεις να εχεις μια ταση στο καλωδιο αυτο αλλα με επαγωγη, χωρις ηλεκτρικη συνδεση. 
   Μπορει να χρειαστει να κανεις και λιγο πειραματισμο με τις σπειρες. Η συγκεκριμενη μεθοδος δεν ειναι και οτι ποιο ακριβες υπαρχει στον 
   κοσμο αλλα οπως ειπε και ο φιλος μας ποιο πανω, θα εισαι "μουρατος" με τα LED να πηγαινουν με τον ρυθμο των στροφων.

Αν σε ενδιαφερει κατι τετοιο ισως βρω καποια σχεδια ενος που ειχα κατασκευασει καποτε και δουλευε πολυ ωραια σε αυτοκινητο. Δωσε μου ομως
λιγο καιρο να το ψαξω.

Ευχαριστω και στην διαθεση σου

----------


## stratos77

παιδια σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας!!θα το ξενινησω τωρα απο βδομαδα γιατι ειχα καποιες δουλιτσες και με ησυχια θα τα δω ολα αυτα που μου λετε.οτι νεωτερο δεκτο παντος!!!ευχαριστω και παλι...

----------


## rayman

πάντως αν μπορούσες να μας βάλεις το σχέδιο για τα led καλά θα ήτανε γιατί με ενδιαφέρει ...

----------


## Επιστήμων

Αν μπορέσω θα βάλω αύριο μια φωτογραφία απο το δικό μου στροφόμετρο !
Αν και το αυτοκίνητο μου έχει το έκανα για το χαβαλέ.    :Cool:

----------


## rayman

ευχάριστο  σίμο 
εκ τον προτερων ....
πistεβο  πλακα θα έχει τώρα στα
γεράματα να βάζο "λεντακια" αν και σκεφτόμαι  να τα βάλω μπροστά στην μάσκα...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Επιστήμων

Το στροφόμετρο της φωτογραφίας είναι με LED-DISPLAY και όχι με LED. Στην ουσία είναι ένας μετρητής.
Η φωτογραφία ίσως να μη δείχνει και τόσο καλά τη φωτεινότητα της οθόνης.

----------


## gsmaster

Ένας άλλος τρόπος είναι να μετράς τις αιχμές τάσης φόρτισης που βγάζει το δυναμό, στην τάση 12V του αυτοκινήτου που υπάρχει παντού, μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο. Απαιτεί βέβαια πολύπλοκα κυκλώματα αναλογικά, αλλά θα το επιχειρήσω όταν αποκτήσω παλμογράφο....

Στο παπί μου πάντως, είχα βάλει ένα στροφόμετρο με Pic και έπαιρνα κλασσικά, πρίν τον πολλαπλασιαστή.
Είχα βάλει και επιλογή για 2χρονο και 4χρονο και μπορούσες να υπολογίσεις τις στροφές.

Παλιότερα είχα βάλει (και το έχω ακόμα μετά απο 5-6 χρόνια) στροφόμετρο kemo kit με μπάρα led ....

----------


## ok1gr

Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις κανένα κύκλωμα?

----------


## gsmaster

Αν λες για μένα, δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω κάτι γιατί δεν είναι αυτό που λέω "δημοσιεύσημο" θέλει δηλαδή κάποιες (αρκετές) αλλαγές στον κώδικα, γιατί έχει αρκετά Bugακια.... 

Για όσους ξέρουν, θέλω να το κάνω να μετράει μεσω του CCP ενώ τώρα μετράει με απλά delay....

----------


## ok1gr

της ΚΕΜΟ?

----------


## gsmaster

> της ΚΕΜΟ?



http://www.kemo-electronic.de/en/home/index.htm
Δεν τα έχω δει τελευταία σε κάποιο μαγαζί.

----------


## djwzak

Παιδια συγνωμη αλλα δεν βρισκω το κυκλωμα του στροφομετρου που σας προανεφερα.

Δεν ηταν τιποτα δυσκολο παντως, ενα LM 3914/15/16 ειχε και ενα NE555 και μοιαζει πολυ (προφανως)
με κυκλωμα VU meter. Απλως στο αρχικο κυκλωμα ειχα κανει αρκετες διορθωσεις και ειχα τιμες για
αντιστασεις και πυκνωτες για συγκεκριμενα οχηματα οποτε θα ηταν η κατασκευη πολυ πιο ευκολη.

Θα σας ελεγα παντως να ριξετε μια ματια στα applications της National Semiconuctors για να δειτε πως 
συνδεεται το LM3914/15/16 και στην εισοδο του βαλτε ενα NE555 σε συνδεση για trigger με παλμικη εξοδο.
Στην εισοδο του 555 θα συνδεθει το πηνιο που ανεφερα πιο πανω. Αυτο ειναι πολυ περιληπτικα το κυκλωμα.

Αυτα για την ωρα...

----------


## hlektrologos000

καλησπερα παιδια. φιλε stratto 77 εχω ενα huindai accnet και του εχω βαλει εξωτερικο στροφομετρο και δουλευει τελεια.θα το κανεις με διοδους ως εξης.



```
1ος   πολαπλασιαστης  + -----------διοδος---------  
                                                    ενωση &#93;-----------εισοδος στροφομετρου
2ος   πολαπλασιαστης  +------------διοδος---------
```


       εχω κανει 20000χλμ και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## hlektrologos000

> καλησπερα παιδια. φιλε stratto 77 εχω ενα huindai accnet και του εχω βαλει εξωτερικο στροφομετρο και δουλευει τελεια.θα το κανεις με διοδους ως εξης.
> 1ος   πολαπλασιαστης  + -----------διοδος---------  
>                                                                   ενωση ]-----------εισοδος στροφομετρου
> 2ος   πολαπλασιαστης  +------------διοδος---------
> 
>        εχω κανει 20000χλμ και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.



συγνωμη αλλα δεν βγηκε σωστα αυτο που η8ελα να καταλαβετε   . θα το περιγραψω διαφορετικα

----------


## hlektrologos000

περνεις με ενα καλωδιακι   + απο τον εναν πολαπλασιαστη το βαζεις σε μια διοδο .το ιδιο κανεις και με τον αλλον πολαπλασιαστη, μετα ενωνεις  τις εξοδους των 2 διοδων σε ενα καλωδιο και το πας στην εισοδο που πρεπει στο στροφομετρο .  και εισε ετοιμος τοσο απλα. το εχω κανει στο δικο μου αυτοκινητο και μετα απο 20000χλμ περιπου δεν μου δημιουργησε το παραμικρο προβλημα

----------


## gsmaster

:Wink:  το επεξεργάστηκα λίγο και φαίνεται οκ τώρα.

----------


## theodore

Μοίπως λέγατε κάτι τέτοιο..??

----------


## kiriakos__k

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ.1)ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΤΕ ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΤΗ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΝΟΜΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΠΟΥΖΙ ΕΤΣΙ?2)ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ LED ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΙC ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ LED ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ  ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ?ΘΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ?Κ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΟΔΟ ΠΟΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ..

----------


## KOKAR

πηγή - θεωρία...
http://www.niksula.hut.fi/~mdobruck/...cho/tacho.html

----------


## herctrap

ειναι δοκιμασμενο kokar?

το  lt lead ειναι το d του δυναμο?

----------


## electron00b

low tension απο τον πολλαπλασιαστη

----------


## herctrap

δηλαδη?

ειναι μια εξοδος π εχουν οι περισσοτεροι πολ/στες

ειναι ενας παλμος στα 12v?

τι ειναι?

μπορω αντι για αυτο να παρω μια ταση μεσω ενος καλωδιου (πηνειο ) απο το μπουζοκαλωδιο?

----------


## BASILISP

Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ για ολες τις γνωσεις που μοιραζεται εδω μεσα! Με σωσατε! Ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------

